# what was the VW truck called



## NatroVR6 (Nov 7, 2004)

im looking at buying a VW truck I saw on the side of the road as a project but cant remember what the darn thing is called so i can start some research. can soem one help me?


----------



## JKREW (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (NatroVR6)*

caddie


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (UNBAN JKREW2)*

There was the Rabit pick up.... I don't know if that was the real name of it or now - but yeaaaaaaa......


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (MeiK)*

And by "now" i mean "not".... dammit.


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_And by "now" i mean "not".... dammit.









you can edit your own posts you know. look next to where you posted and you'll see the symbol.
this:


----------



## this_dubs4u (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (bigmak)*

OLD school








NEW school








racing version


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (MeiK)*

I think the Rabbit truck was called SPORTRUCK


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (cityjohn)*

......and this is MKIV related? +1 for me to be a mod








E


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (NatroVR6)*

Rabbit.


----------



## 24v256 (Oct 16, 2004)

rabbit pickup = caddy, youll have more luck finding out about these in the mk1 forums


_Modified by 24v256 at 9:43 AM 4-27-2005_


----------



## this_dubs4u (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: what was the VW truck called ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_......and this is MKIV related? +1 for me to be a mod








E
 they aren't golf or jetta mk4 but the last 2 pics are/were produced during the same timeframe


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: what was the VW truck called ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_......and this is MKIV related? +1 for me to be a mod








E

So report it to a moderator instead of posting about it in the thread.








Contrary to popular belief, some of us actually work 40 hour weeks that involve more than piddling around on the computer all day. We do what we can and appreciate the help from others as well.


----------



## this_dubs4u (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_
So report it to a moderator instead of posting about it in the thread.








Contrary to popular belief, some of us actually work 40 hour weeks that involve more than piddling around on the computer all day. We do what we can and appreciate the help from others as well.
 dang and here I was thinking you guys just sat around at home all day on 8 hr shifts reading through posts, deleting posts, and busting on ppl







someone has to do the job, better you than me, I wouldn't have the patience for it lol


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

In the United States, the vehicle was called simply "Volkswagen Pickup". It was only called "Caddy" in markets outside the USA. 
The "Sporttruck" thing was a tapestripe package only.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_In the United States, the vehicle was called simply "Volkswagen Pickup". It was only called "Caddy" in markets outside the USA. 
The "Sporttruck" thing was a tapestripe package only. 

What he said.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: what was the VW truck called (this_dubs4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *this_dubs4u* »_OLD school










Bah! Thats not old school! THIS is old school...
















Ye old Type II transporters.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: what was the VW truck called ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_......and this is MKIV related? +1 for me to be a mod








E

Was this thread moved? cuz I don't understand this statement, given the current thread location..


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yes, it was moved from the MarkIV forums.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Know how people (including myself) says the new Jetta looks like a Toyota Corolla...well there was a Volkswagen that WAS a Toyota..
The Volkswagen Taro


----------



## GTI-337 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
The Volkswagen Taro










older toyota bed, newer front end, and VW front badge..........wtf?


----------



## TornadrotGTI (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (GTI-337)*

thisone's kinda hot








its a VW Pointer


----------



## TornadrotGTI (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (TheHondaEater)*

heres nother pic...luv this truck


----------



## symplex17 (Apr 22, 2000)

*Re: (TheHondaEater)*

How about this?


----------

